# Walther PPQ M1 40 S&W



## Tonygrips (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a Walther PPQ M1 in a 40 S&W. I have searched all over the Internet and can't find one for sale. I know they have the M2 out there but I would like the M1 version. If anyone knows where I can pick one up, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks and stay safe out there.


----------

